# Rendered: Stanced C1 Audi Coupe S



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember Rusty Slammington? Owner Mike Burroughs was an early adopter of in the stance scene with his chopped BMW 5 series that looked more WW2 P2 Mustang fighter than Munich family sedan. Rusty earned a life of his own on facebook though met at least a temporary demise in a garage fire. To replace Rusty, Mike picked up a clean 1971 BMW 2800 CS coupe and went for more of an elegant and tailored look. That car has been wowing fans at events and we caught up with it at this past year's H20 International.

We're not so sold on Audi on Fourtitude that we can't admire a nice BMW from time to time but Mike's CS inspired us to imagine an Audi equivalent more than it it made us lust for a BMW. In as much, above is our take on a C1 Audi Coupe S. That car was never sold Stateside but some have made it over and it's old enough to not really be a problem when it comes to importation. So yeah, maybe one day we'll buy one, bring it over and build it.... or maybe an inspired Audi fan will.

For reference, below is a shot of Mike Burrough's BMW CS that can be found in more detail over at * StanceWorks.com. *


----------

